# Die Möglichkeit andere Teilnehmer zu ignorieren



## Dagonzo (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

was ist eigentlich mit der Ignorierfunktion passiert? Bin ich einfach nur zu dumm die wieder zu finden, oder gibt es diese Möglichkeit tatsächlich nicht mehr?^^

Noch was anderes. Ich nutze ja den IE9 als Browser und wenn ich oben rechts auf meinen Namen klicke, kommt normalerweise das Pulldownmenü mit "Mein Profil"; "Meine Einstellungen" usw. Seit dem IE9 wird aber durch das klicken auf den Namen zwar das Pulldownmenü geöffnet, aber vielleicht nur für eine halbe Sekunde. Die komplette Seite wird jedes mal neu geladen (aktualisiert) wenn ich auf meinen Namen klicke, aber das Menü bleibt nicht bestehen. 
Aktiviere ich den Kompatibilitätsmodus des Browsers dann geht es, aber im normalen Modus nicht. 
Ist das wieder nur eine Eigenart vom IE, womit ich ja durchaus leben kann, oder ein Problem von euch (könnte ich auch mit leben^^)?


----------



## Sabito (28. Juni 2011)

Es gibt die Ignorierfunktion noch und zwar kommst du so dahin:
Pulldownmenü (mit "Mein Profil", etc.) da gibt es ganz unten "Ignorierte Mitglieder verwalten" und dann kanst du da Mitglieder ignorieren/von der Ignorierliste runternehmen.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed-Team,
> 
> was ist eigentlich mit der Ignorierfunktion passiert? Bin ich einfach nur zu dumm die wieder zu finden, oder gibt es diese Möglichkeit tatsächlich nicht mehr?^^



Beschränkt sich eigentlich aufs Forum - existiert aber noch:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=core&module=usercp&tab=members&area=ignoredusers



> Noch was anderes. Ich nutze ja den IE9 als Browser und wenn ich oben rechts auf meinen Namen klicke, kommt normalerweise das Pulldownmenü mit "Mein Profil"; "Meine Einstellungen" usw. Seit dem IE9 wird aber durch das klicken auf den Namen zwar das Pulldownmenü geöffnet, aber vielleicht nur für eine halbe Sekunde. Die komplette Seite wird jedes mal neu geladen (aktualisiert) wenn ich auf meinen Namen klicke, aber das Menü bleibt nicht bestehen.
> Aktiviere ich den Kompatibilitätsmodus des Browsers dann geht es, aber im normalen Modus nicht.
> Ist das wieder nur eine Eigenart vom IE, womit ich ja durchaus leben kann, oder ein Problem von euch (könnte ich auch mit leben^^)?



Kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen (IE9 Win7 64 bit)


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Juni 2011)

Ja ok danke euch beiden. Tja manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht^^

Tja das mit dem Browser ist schon komisch. Das habe ich schon vom ersten Tag an als der Browser rauskam. Ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung warum. Na vielleicht finden sich ja noch Leidensgenossen.^^ Und wenn nicht, wie gesagt, kann ich auch mit leben.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ja ok danke euch beiden. Tja manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht^^
> 
> Tja das mit dem Browser ist schon komisch. Das habe ich schon vom ersten Tag an als der Browser rauskam. Ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung warum. Na vielleicht finden sich ja noch Leidensgenossen.^^ Und wenn nicht, wie gesagt, kann ich auch mit leben.





Ich hab mir angeschaut, welche CSS-Klassen geladen werden. etc. Aber leider nix, was auf dein Problem deutet.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Juni 2011)

Na ok trotzdem danke für dein Mühe. Vielleicht löst sich das Problem ja mal irgendwann von selbst


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Na ok trotzdem danke für dein Mühe. Vielleicht löst sich das Problem ja mal irgendwann von selbst



Oder den IE nicht nutzen *g*
Aber ernsthaft, ich würde gern wissen was das ist - klingt nach einem Interpretationsproblem der CSS-Definitionen durch deinen Browser.
Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, da wurden Hintergründe nicht geladen - das war zumindest eben beim Test nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Juni 2011)

Naja vielleicht hat der IE9 vom IE8 damals was falsch übernommen, ka. Ausser den obligatorischen Flashplayer habe ich auch sonst keine Plugins installiert. 
Sonst ist ja auch alles ok. Na gut, bis auf die verschobenen Werbebanner auf Buffed, was ich schon mal gepostet hatte. Aber da seit ihr ja dran.^^


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja vielleicht hat der IE9 vom IE8 damals was falsch übernommen, ka. Ausser den obligatorischen Flashplayer habe ich auch sonst keine Plugins installiert.
> Sonst ist ja auch alles ok. Na gut, bis auf die verschobenen Werbebanner auf Buffed, was ich schon mal gepostet hatte. Aber da seit ihr ja dran.^^



Du meinst, waren - das ist eigentlich schon korrigiert.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Juni 2011)

Naja gestern oder vorgestern, weis nicht mehr so ganz genau war da was. War zwar nicht die Duke Nukem Werbung, aber ich glaube was von Rift. War genau so nach rechts verschoben. Von der Größe her genau das gleiche wie das Banner vom Duke.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja gestern oder vorgestern, weis nicht mehr so ganz genau war da was. War zwar nicht die Duke Nukem Werbung, aber ich glaube was von Rift. War genau so nach rechts verschoben. Von der Größe her genau das gleiche wie das Banner vom Duke.



Wird die Transformers-Werbung korrekt dargestellt? Falls nicht, kannst du bitte einen Screenshot davon machen, hier im Forum hochladen und angeben, welches Betriebssystem + Auflösung du hast? Flash installiert und aktiviert? Welche Flash-Version?


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Juni 2011)

Also im Moment sieht alles gut aus.


System: Win7-64bit
Auflösung: 1920x 1200
Flashplayer: 10.3.181.26 vom 22.06.2011

Alles auf aktuellem Stand. Sollte wieder was auftauchen, werde ich sofort einen Screenshot machen.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Juli 2011)

Nun ist es doch schon wieder passiert. Schneller als gedacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stanglnator (2. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Meldung, der Vermarkter ist alarmiert. Ich hoffe auf schnelle Antwort und Behebung.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Juli 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Oder den IE nicht nutzen *g*
> Aber ernsthaft, ich würde gern wissen was das ist - klingt nach einem Interpretationsproblem der CSS-Definitionen durch deinen Browser.
> Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, da wurden Hintergründe nicht geladen - das war zumindest eben beim Test nicht mehr vorhanden.


Kurze Nachfrage hierzu. Habt ihr was geändert? Das Problem besteht zumindest heute zum ersten mal nicht mehr *freu* Ich hoffe das bleibt so


----------



## Stanglnator (29. Juli 2011)

Hast du womöglich die Kompatibilitätsansicht wieder deaktiviert? Die schaltet man gerne mal unabsichtlich ein oder aus


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Juli 2011)

Ja sie ist aus. Und immer wenn sie aus war, gab es ja das Problem mit dem Pulldownmenü/Aktualisieren. 
Sieht also nicht so aus als ob ihr was geändert hättet^^


----------



## Stanglnator (30. Juli 2011)

Es wurde auch nichts geändert. Laut Aussage der Entwickler tritt das Problem nur mit der Kompatibilitätsansicht auf, die nicht nötig ist. 

Welches Pulldown-Problem hast du?


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Juli 2011)

Naja wie schon vorher hier in diesen Beitrag mal geschrieben, liegt mein Problem darin, wenn ich oben auf meinen Bennutzernamen klicke das Pulldownmenü nur maximal eine halbe Sekunde sichtbar ist und sich die ganze Seite dann aktualisiert, so als wenn ich [F5] drücken würde. In der Kompatibilitätsansicht war dieses Problem dann aber nicht da, seltsamerweise.^^
Jetzt geht es seit gestern auch ohne die Kompatibilitätsansicht. Warum auch immer. Deswegen fragte ich ja noch mal nach.^^


----------

